# CONFUSION



## 14626 (Aug 15, 2005)

Ok, so I have to go #2 every morning or I will get an insane stomach ache until I do. It hurts really bad and sometimes ill have to go numerous times. After its done im fine. It happens every morning and sometimes during the day. I've been tested and the doc said it was some form of a pre-stomach ulcer that might turn into migrane headaches in the future. ANyways my question is... is there anything I can take in the morning to rid of these stomach aches! or to avoid them so my work isnt interupted. I'm looking for medicine not tricks liek dairy that help settle the stomach... I've tried all of that... let me know if you have an answer, it would be greatly appreciated! Thanks, have a good one -Matt


----------



## Carlyn (Jan 15, 2005)

i would say try and avoid dairy products in the morning cos they can cause bad stomach aches cos i get them when i have dairy any time during the day really, have you tried having a warm drink in the mornings like tea, or warm water with some lemon cos that really settles my stomach most days and half way during the day have another warm drink it really helps me at times since ive been doing that i dont have as many stomach aches and they aint as bad


----------

